# Do you really like the sound of the harpsichord?



## Guest

When I began my adventures into classical music, I went through a big baroque phase. Everything had to be on period instruments. After all that's what it was written on. It was all about the historical point of view. 
Now that I am older, I prefer to listen to music that makes me feel good, relaxed, energentic... something. All those bach keyboard works now sound much better to me on the piano. The piano's range of dyanmics and mellower tone give more depth of expression to the music. And now when I hear those pieces on the harpsichord is sounds like a cat scratching at my ears.
What are you thoughts?


----------



## EricABQ

I do not. 

At all.


----------



## GodNickSatan

I love the sound of the harpsichord. I grew up listening to groups like Simon & Garfunkel, The Zombies and The Beach Boys which all used the harpsichord a lot so I was pretty accustomed to it anyway. Since I mostly listen to music from the classical or romantic era, listening to baroque music on period instruments makes it sound more unique I guess. There's so much piano music I listen to so why not hear Bach's keyboard concertos played on a harpsichord? They sound great.


----------



## Kieran

No, and I know there's a psychiatrical term for this...


----------



## quack

I think the thing with harpsichords is each is a unique instrument, much more than a piano, which are designed to all sound the same. There are some terrible rickety, bedspring rattling instruments where you can barely hear the music over the mechanism. Find the music played on the right instrument and you won't look back.


----------



## ptr

For me, hearing Baroque Keyboard Music on the instruments of the period is very exiting, it gives me a feeling for what the composer was aiming at! This for me does not exclude playing, arranging, transcribing etc. music of this period (or that of any historic period) for "modern" instruments, and there are some of those modern interpretations that I like slightly more then the comparable HIP, Like Richter WTC or Gould GV. 
So generally, I like the music to sound as close to what the composer heard as possible! BTW, You often get the argument that Bach or Mozart would have chosen a modern Steinway if given the slightest chance, I'm confident they would have! But those who suggest this often fails to reflect on how the change of instrument would influence what and how they composed and I'm equally confident that either sat in front of a modern grand might not have composed anything we resemble as Mozart or Bach today! 
Just my ramblin' 2 Cents! 

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal

Music on periodic instruments is one of the things i really, really do not like. It sounds so tame, and boring.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> Music on periodic instruments is one of the things i really, really do not like. It sounds so tame, and boring.


They are wonderful and certainly not tame,they can be quite savage. If you can hear too much of the mechanism it means that the microphone placing is wrong.


----------



## Guest

GodNickSatan said:


> I love the sound of the harpsichord. I grew up listening to groups like Simon & Garfunkel, The Zombies and The Beach Boys which all used the harpsichord a lot so I was pretty accustomed to it anyway. Since I mostly listen to music from the classical or romantic era, listening to baroque music on period instruments makes it sound more unique I guess. There's so much piano music I listen to so why not hear Bach's keyboard concertos played on a harpsichord? They sound great.


I must amend my statement. I really do like listening to concertos for harpsichord. The varying timbres of the ochestra counter the harshness of the solo instrument. However, the smaller the ensemble, the less I enjoy it.


----------



## DavidA

I don't like the sound at all. How did Beecham put it? Like two skeletons copulating on a tin roof.


----------



## Ingélou

I do like the sound of the harpsichord but I know what you mean. If the piece goes on too long, the shallowness of the instrument is borne in on me. In combination with other instruments, less of a problem. And I also see what you mean about the mellowness of piano. Since taking up the piano again, Taggart, my Bach-ing-mad husband, has bought a whole lot of Bach cds on piano, and they're gorgeous!


----------



## Chrythes

I don't enjoy it as a solo instrument, or where it dominates. When it's incorporated into a larger ensamble, such as Bach's Concertos I actually find it really pleasant and enjoyable.


----------



## DavidA

Ingenue said:


> I do like the sound of the harpsichord but I know what you mean. If the piece goes on too long, the shallowness of the instrument is borne in on me. In combination with other instruments, less of a problem. And I also see what you mean about the mellowness of piano. Since taking up the piano again, Taggart, my Bach-ing-mad husband, has bought a whole lot of Bach cds on piano, and they're gorgeous!


Yes, Bach is better on the piano. Call Gould & co


----------



## Ukko

Ravndal said:


> Music on periodic instruments is one of the things i really, really do not like. It sounds so tame, and boring.


You probably haven't heard Valenti play Scarlatti; tame isn't in it.


----------



## Kieran

DavidA said:


> I don't like the sound at all. How did Beecham put it? Like two skeletons copulating on a tin roof.


That's a *hot* tin roof! :devil:


----------



## Ukko

Don't know how much sense this makes to TC members, but... the harpsichord sound is related to the banjo's (finger picked) for me. I was familiar with the banjo first, and I think that eased my way into harpsichord listening. Just one more accolade for Scruggs.


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> Don't know how much sense this makes to TC members, but... the harpsichord sound is related to the banjo's (finger picked) for me. I was familiar with the banjo first, and I think that eased my way into harpsichord listening. Just one more accolade for Scruggs.


Yes, when my fiddle teacher accompanied me on an electric keyboard with harpsichord setting, I thought at first it was 'guitar' or 'lute' setting instead...


----------



## Kieran

Hilltroll72 said:


> I was familiar with the banjo first, and I think that eased my way into harpsichord listening.


How'd you ease your way back out again?


----------



## Yardrax

I'm not sure where the vitriol against the harpsichord comes from. I've always liked the sound. My Mum's electric grand has a harpsichord setting and I enjoy flicking over to it and playing a bit of Bach from time to time. Not the same depth as the piano though, admittedly, but on the other hand, less opportunity for flowery and over-dramatic playing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like the keyboard works of JS Bach played on piano but on my favourite ones (the '48', the GV's and AoF) I actually prefer the harpsichord. I wonder why the keyboard output of Couperin, Handel and Rameau are hardly ever played on piano - unless it's purely down to a relative lack of popularity if it's OK for JS Bach then why not the others?


----------



## millionrainbows

Jerome said:


> When I began my adventures into classical music, I went through a big baroque phase. Everything had to be on period instruments. After all that's what it was written on. It was all about the historical point of view.
> Now that I am older, I prefer to listen to music that makes me feel good, relaxed, energentic... something. All those bach keyboard works now sound much better to me on the piano. The piano's range of dyanmics and mellower tone give more depth of expression to the music. And now when I hear those pieces on the harpsichord is sounds like a cat scratching at my ears.
> What are you thoughts?


I know what you mean; it's a very bright instrument with more limited expression than piano, and it drives the cat away. Yes, it's an acquired taste, like bitter ale. But it does keep one awake during those late-night listening sessions. And I was raised on rock and roll, so after all those cymbals and loud guitars, I can take anything.

My advice is to get one or two good harpsichordists, and stick with them. My favorite is Anthony Newman, whose playing I always find exciting; and he's always using some 7-foot behemoth that really sounds good. So I just crank up the subwoofers and go for it (on occasion).

Wanda Landowska is the grand dame of harpsichord, and she has her adherents as well.

If you're really into being historically correct, you owe it to yourself to hear Peter Watchorn's WTC (Bach) using the Bach/Lehman tuning, recently uncovered in 2004. Veddy interesting....


----------



## Manxfeeder

I like the harpsichord. It sounds like soda pop.


----------



## ahammel

Iron-framed harpsichords are far too treble-y and screech-y for me. "Period" harpsichords (as have been popular for many years now) are wonderful instruments.


----------



## ahammel

Manxfeeder said:


> I like the harpsichord. It sounds like soda pop.


Nonsense, it sounds like green spiderwebs.


----------



## Schubussy

I love harpsichords though the Baroque era is my least listened to one.


----------



## Kazaman

Yes, I really do like the sound of the harpsichord.


----------



## Weston

Like most others here, I really like the harpsichord as part of the continuo in concertos. In that role it sounds lacy, fragile and magical. But solo, especially the way it's recorded today, can be a noisy nails on chalkboard beast. As far as I'm concerned Bach wrote for the piano or for synthesizers, far more versatile and pleasant instruments in the right hands. 

Harpsichord is a great alternative timbre in pop music though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Yes. I'll listen to Bach on anything they'll play him on. I enjoy his music on solo harpsichord, solo piano, solo violin, solo cello, solo lute, solo guitar...

And of course, as part of a continuo, it adds the necessary brightness to balance out the basses and bassoons.


----------



## schuberkovich

Harpsichord sound makes me think of thin spindly spider legs


----------



## Sonata

I'm one of the crew that likes it as part of an ensemble. I can't do solo harpsichord music however.


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> I'm one of the crew that likes it as part of an ensemble. I can't do solo harpsichord music however.


As has been mentioned above, there are harpsichords and harpsichords. Blandine Verlet made several recordings for Astrée/Auvidis playing a Hans Rucker (Flemish) harpsichord from 1624. The tin roof is not present. Her Bach tends to be a little too 'subdued' for me, but I like her playing the French Baroque and Froberger. With any luck, some of it is on YouTube.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Hilltroll72 said:


> Don't know how much sense this makes to TC members, but... the harpsichord sound is related to the banjo's (finger picked) for me. I was familiar with the banjo first, and I think that eased my way into harpsichord listening. Just one more accolade for Scruggs.


Earl Scruggs is great! I play banjo, guitar, and mandolin, along with piano, so my music world is torn between classical and Flatt and Scruggs. You can't imagine the jokes that my relatives make about me...

On the main point, I don't particularly like/dislike the sound of the harpsichord by itself;however, I prefer piano. In an ensemble, it sounds good. I think when you play Bach on piano, you should listen to the piece on harpsichord first, just to get an idea of how to interpret the piece.


----------



## Tristan

I agree that the piano is a much more dynamic instrument than the harpsichord. Doesn't mean I don't like the harpsichord, though. I think it's necessary in baroque music and there are many beautiful pieces for harpsichord that I love. I don't personally think this piece would sound good on a piano. It's made for the harpsichord:


----------



## ahammel

Tristan said:


> I agree that the piano is a much more dynamic instrument than the harpsichord.


Well, yeah. That's why the piano was invented, afterall: to combine the dynamic range of the clavichord with the volume of a harpsichord.

Some harpsichords have a _piano_ manual and a _forte_ manual, though. Bach's French Overture was written for such an instrument.


----------



## ptr

Landowska used a behemoth built by Pleyel that has little to do with the Harpsichords of Bach's time!










These had hardened leather plectra to strike the high tensioned string instead of birds quills used the olden days. Their sound worlds are worlds apart! I belive that the revival of the historic Harpsichord started in the 1959's by Gustav Leonhardt and master builder Martin Skowronek in Europe and Frank Hubbard in the US!









(Martin Skowronek Harpsichord)

Since, the market of the reconstructed harpsichord have ballooned!

/ptr


----------



## bigshot

I added the complete Scarlatti by Scott Ross to my music server, and every time it comes up, it's sheer torture. I love the music, but the miking is SO close with absolutely no room ambience. It's like scraping on a blackboard combined with big low frequency thumps whenever he moves his feet. The worst recording I've ever heard.


----------



## Ukko

bigshot said:


> I added the complete Scarlatti by Scott Ross to my music server, and every time it comes up, it's sheer torture. I love the music, but the miking is SO close with absolutely no room ambience. It's like scraping on a blackboard combined with big low frequency thumps whenever he moves his feet. The worst recording I've ever heard.


I have no fix for the ambiance problem, but... switching from 5.1 to 'pure' stereo helps with the thumps. I have to do that with most of my harpsichord and clavichord recordings.


----------



## PetrB

Only within a larger ensemble, trios, etc. not quite cutting it for me.

Check out the clavichord, loud, soft, one voice can be emphasized, etc. Not flat-line dynamics, it can be expressive -- bach's favorite plinkety - plonk keyboard.


----------



## Taggart

DavidA said:


> I don't like the sound at all. How did Beecham put it? Like two skeletons copulating on a tin roof.


Andrew Marvel for one would disagree:

The grave's a fine and private place,
But none I think do there embrace.


----------



## Taggart

elgars ghost said:


> I like the keyboard works of JS Bach played on piano but on my favourite ones (the '48', the GV's and AoF) I actually prefer the harpsichord. I wonder why the keyboard output of Couperin, Handel and Rameau are hardly ever played on piano - unless it's purely down to a relative lack of popularity if it's OK for JS Bach then why not the others?


Entertainingly, if you look at the ABRSM syllabi for piano and harpsichord, they seem to prefer to keep the piano for later stuff and save the earlier stuff for harpsichord. The other noticeable thing is that pieces on the harpsichord are often a couple of grades lower on a harpsichord than on a piano - so a Bach Partita might be 8 on the piano but 6 on the harpsichord.


----------



## ahammel

Weston said:


> Harpsichord is a great alternative timbre in pop music though.


Fun fact: the "harpsichord" solo in the Beatles's _In My Life_ was actually recorded on a piano with George Martin playing an octave lower at half tempo with the tape running at half speed.


----------



## bigshot

My favorite Harpsicord music is "Come Onna My House" by Rosemary Clooney!






The only novelty song I can think of co-written by a Pulitzer Prize winner and a Chipmunk's dad.


----------



## Vaneyes

I like the sound of harpsichord if it projects and is caught well in recordings.


----------



## Unbennant

The piano is pretentious and syrupy, given to histrionics. The harpsichord is stately beauty.


----------



## Novelette

I adore the harpsichord. Crisp, beautiful sound; a joy to play!

There's a harpsichord at one of the colleges about 50 miles from here. I go there at least twice a month to play it for a few hours.

There's a kind of guilty pleasure in playing late works anarchonistically on the harpsichord. Beethoven surely didn't expect his "Tempest" Sonata to be played in the harpsichord, I'll bet. But it's done.


----------



## millionrainbows

Here's an interesting use of harpsichord, in Frank Zappa's _The Uncle Meat Variations_. The woodwinds are speeded-up, and sometimes run through a device made by Maestro which processed woodwind sounds. The only other time I saw it used was on an Eddie Davis jazz LP.


----------



## GodNickSatan

I think we can all agree that the harpsichord is a beautiful looking instrument. I love the artwork they have on them, the two sets of keyboards and the inverted colours. The historic harpsichords, anyway.


----------



## neoshredder

Love it. Great time for music. Also used in Late 60's Pop.


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> I'm one of the crew that likes it as part of an ensemble. I can't do solo harpsichord music however.


I think most agree it works better in an ensemble. But I don't mind some solo harpsichord music every once in a while.


----------



## Unbennant

One of my favourite harpsichord pieces by Scarlatti.






Love Zappa, hadn't heard that piece.


----------



## ChrisDevonshireEllis

Catherine The Great was an excellent judge of taste, and all her Italian lovers, er composers, had um, flexible fingers. Ain't nothing wrong with a harpsichord in the right environment man. Just ask a woman.


----------



## Weston

Lots of great thought provoking stuff in this thread.



ahammel said:


> Fun fact: the "harpsichord" solo in the Beatles's _In My Life_ was actually recorded on a piano with George Martin playing an octave lower at half tempo with the tape running at half speed.


I just recently got the Revolver album (digital) and read this in this in the "liner" notes. It's a cool effect, and doesn't really sound so much like harpsichord when you know how it's done, but I spent my entire life thinking it was.



bigshot said:


> My favorite Harpsicord music is "Come Onna My House" by Rosemary Clooney!
> The only novelty song I can think of co-written by a Pulitzer Prize winner and a Chipmunk's dad.


I never noticed harpsichord in this before! Because it sounds jazzy, it couldn't be harpsichord. My goodness she was beautiful. I've never been able to appreciate sung jazz though. It was the music of my parents' generation and as such dismissed out hand. There was a far far greater barrier between the 1940s and 1960s than there is between the 1960s and everything that came after.



millionrainbows said:


> Here's an interesting use of harpsichord, in Frank Zappa's _The Uncle Meat Variations_. The woodwinds are speeded-up, and sometimes run through a device made by Maestro which processed woodwind sounds. The only other time I saw it used was on an Eddie Davis jazz LP.


I don't have this album yet, but I would recognize Zappa within about three seconds. This harpsichord part is pretty simple for him isn't it? Maybe he needed it as a click track.


----------



## ChrisDevonshireEllis

Check some of the Cimarosa, Galluppi and Paisello opera buffas. Plenty of harpsichords, and that was the sound that built St.Petersburg when Venice was still messing about with Lutes. 
It's cool man, and check out the Venice-Petersburg link, seriously. There is a reason Vodka tastes like Grappa, and all the buildings look the same. Harpsichords rock dude. This is Catherine The Great you're talking about here. Ok, some Germans and French helped, but they all wanted her money - and wrote to puhleeezze. 
It's also about time her own operas were researched.


----------



## BurningDesire

Weston said:


> I don't have this album yet, but I would recognize Zappa within about three seconds. This harpsichord part is pretty simple for him isn't it? Maybe he needed it as a click track.


Listen to the later parts of the piece. The harpsichord plays alot of the same tunes the woodwinds have.


----------



## BurningDesire

I love the harpsichord. Its an amazing instrument. So colorful. I don't understand how people don't enjoy the timbre. It seems some people just can't handle bright timbres. I hear similar dislike for things like bagpipes, bright distorted guitars, and other similar things. Most people I talk to prefer the darker sounding horn to the brighter trumpet and trombone. I don't get it.


----------



## Ingélou

BurningDesire said:


> I love the harpsichord. Its an amazing instrument. So colorful. I don't understand how people don't enjoy the timbre. It seems some people just can't handle bright timbres. I hear similar dislike for things like bagpipes, bright distorted guitars, and other similar things. Most people I talk to prefer the darker sounding horn to the brighter trumpet and trombone. I don't get it.


I certainly don't understand why people don't enjoy a good set of skirling bagpipes!


----------



## moody

Tristan said:


> I agree that the piano is a much more dynamic instrument than the harpsichord. Doesn't mean I don't like the harpsichord, though. I think it's necessary in baroque music and there are many beautiful pieces for harpsichord that I love. I don't personally think this piece would sound good on a piano. It's made for the harpsichord:


Yes but you see a harpsichord is plucked while a piano is struck'


----------



## Couchie

I vastly prefer Baroque music with harpsichord rather than the piano.


----------



## Yoshi

I really love the sound of the harpsichord, I didn't know there were so many people here on talkclassical who disliked it.



ChrisDevonshireEllis said:


> Catherine The Great was an excellent judge of taste, and all her Italian lovers, er composers, had um, flexible fingers. Ain't nothing wrong with a harpsichord in the right environment man. Just ask a woman.


My boyfriend is italian and an harpsichordist so this post made me laugh.


----------



## bigshot

We really don't have a choice between piano and harpsicord in baroque music any more. The harpsicord is fine for hitting the notes and rhythms, but I happen to *like* emotional expression and well considered touch in music, even baroque.


----------



## Mahlerian

bigshot said:


> We really don't have a choice between piano and harpsicord in baroque music any more. The harpsicord is fine for hitting the notes and rhythms, but I happen to *like* emotional expression and well considered touch in music, even baroque.


You know, there's a little thing called phrasing that means a good deal more than volume between expressive and inexpressive music....


----------



## bigshot

I like phrasing AND dynamics. Art is all about contrasts. Also, a piano is capable of doing a lot more to shape a note than just alter the volume.


----------



## Couchie

I dislike pianists dousing baroque music with "interpretation". I like the mechanicalness. Foreshadows the industrial revolution. Harpsichords provide "filler" without drawing too much attention to itself. Pianists are restless attention-seeking prima-donnas.


----------



## Ravndal

music and mechanical are two words who don't fit together in any way


----------



## DrKilroy

Ravndal said:


> music and mechanical are two words who don't fit together in any way


Unless we talk about Antheil... 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## presto

I adore the harpsichord, to my ears there’s something magical about it‘s sound.
Though it can be done very well and I like the piano, when it’s used for baroque music that magic is missing.
It sounds blunt, rounded off, it doesn't have that edge and sharpness that makes baroque harpsichord music so exciting and vibrant.
Harpsichord wins every time.


----------



## Kazaman

bigshot said:


> I like phrasing AND dynamics. Art is all about contrasts. Also, a piano is capable of doing a lot more to shape a note than just alter the volume.


Music for the harpsichord primarily creates contrasts harmonically (modulation, tonicisation, etc.) and texturally (addition and subtraction of voices, vocal inversion, etc.).


----------



## Kazaman

EDIT: Double post glitch.


----------



## bigshot

I am getting very close to jettisoning my Scott Ross Scarlatti. Is there a collection of Scarlatti on modern piano? I like the music a lot, the sound just wears me out.


----------



## Ukko

bigshot said:


> I am getting very close to jettisoning my Scott Ross Scarlatti. Is there a collection of Scarlatti on modern piano? I like the music a lot, the sound just wears me out.


The most extensive one I know of is Maria Tipo's. The most _interesting_ interpretations/recordings are single CDs by Horowitz, Pogorelich and Pletnev.


----------



## LordBlackudder

sounds really good


----------



## millionrainbows

bigshot said:


> I am getting very close to jettisoning my Scott Ross Scarlatti. Is there a collection of Scarlatti on modern piano? I like the music a lot, the sound just wears me out.


Pletnev, on Virgin Classics.

Has anyone ever played on one? They're a blast, and they cover-up a multitude of sins; the note is either "on" or "off." Scale runs sound super-smooth. Beginning Bach sounds fantastic on them. I think every music department should have several, and teach students to tune them, as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I hate the harpsichord. I really do. I think it's the timbre it projects that just annoys me more than anything.


----------



## neoshredder

It doesn't sound baroque without the harpsichord. And there isn't a more anti-baroque instrument than a piano. Not that I dislike the piano. It just doesn't fit with that style. Just like Beethoven wouldn't sound right with a harpsichord.


----------



## GodNickSatan

neoshredder said:


> It doesn't sound baroque without the harpsichord. And there isn't a more anti-baroque instrument than a piano. Not that I dislike the piano. It just doesn't fit with that style. Just like Beethoven wouldn't sound right with a harpsichord.


I dunno, the electric guitar is probably more anti-baroque than the piano.


----------



## neoshredder

GodNickSatan said:


> I dunno, the electric guitar is probably more anti-baroque than the piano.


Nah the Electric Guitar suits Baroque a lot better than the Romantic Era imo. The rhythms in baroque music are closest to modern rock music than any other era of Classical Music. Romantic is made for the Piano (and big Orchestras) though.


----------



## worov

Being a pianist, I have a strong preference for the sound of the piano. I can listen to the harpsichord for a few minutes. 20 minutes is okay. But I couldn't possibly listen to a whole CD.

However I have enjoyed some recordings by Gustav Leonhardt, Kenneth Gilbert, Ton Koopman, Christoph Rousset. I listen to these in small portions only.


----------



## Ingélou

millionrainbows said:


> Pletnev, on Virgin Classics.
> 
> Has anyone ever played on one? They're a blast, and they cover-up a multitude of sins; the note is either "on" or "off." Scale runs sound super-smooth. Beginning Bach sounds fantastic on them. I think every music department should have several, and teach students to tune them, as well.


If we had a bigger house, Taggart would be blue-ing our retirement fund on a harpsichord in two shakes of a lamb's tail...


----------



## BurningDesire

bigshot said:


> We really don't have a choice between piano and harpsicord in baroque music any more. The harpsicord is fine for hitting the notes and rhythms, but I happen to *like* emotional expression and well considered touch in music, even baroque.


Harpsichord is perfectly capable of emotional expression and well-considered touch. The drama in such music doesn't come from dynamics, but from the harmony and the timing.


----------



## BurningDesire

millionrainbows said:


> Pletnev, on Virgin Classics.
> 
> Has anyone ever played on one? They're a blast, and they cover-up a multitude of sins; the note is either "on" or "off." Scale runs sound super-smooth. Beginning Bach sounds fantastic on them. I think every music department should have several, and teach students to tune them, as well.


I played a Chopin Nocturne on one.


----------



## millionrainbows

Ingenue said:


> If we had a bigger house, Taggart would be blue-ing our retirement fund on a harpsichord in two shakes of a lamb's tail...


Oh, my gosh, you & taggart? I didn't know.  :lol: 

If you're a good woodworker, they have harpsichord kits. They're apparently much simpler than a piano.


----------



## millionrainbows

BurningDesire said:


> I played a Chopin Nocturne on one.


Ha ha haaa!!! Joke, right? :lol: LMAO! LMAO!

Hey, the harpsichord is a good argument against Romanticism. If there were only harpsichords, Romanticism would have never existed!

No nocturnes! And no matter how hard Franz Liszt or Horowitz banged on it, it would be the same volume.


----------



## moody

worov said:


> Being a pianist, I have a strong preference for the sound of the piano. I can listen to the harpsichord for a few minutes. 20 minutes is okay. But I couldn't possibly listen to a whole CD.
> 
> However I have enjoyed some recordings by Gustav Leonhardt, Kenneth Gilbert, Ton Koopman, Christoph Rousset. I listen to these in small portions only.


The best thing you can do is to avoid harpsichords!


----------



## tdc

I love the sound of harpsichords, solo or otherwise. I'm currently listening to Bach's Concerto (after Vivaldi) for Four Harpsichords, a great piece when one harpsichord just won't do.


----------



## Ingélou

moody said:


> The best thing you can do is to avoid harpsichords!


Exactly. A mob of harpsichords bent on revenge can be an ugly sight.


----------



## moody

tdc said:


> I love the sound of harpsichords, solo or otherwise. I'm currently listening to Bach's Concerto (after Vivaldi) for Four Harpsichords, a great piece when one harpsichord just won't do.


The more harpsichords the better that's what I always say !!


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Exactly. A mob of harpsichords bent on revenge can be an ugly sight.





moody said:


> The more harpsichords the better that's what I always say !!


Hmm! Must be 15 characters


----------



## Ingélou

What we need now is a really expressive term for a group of harpsichords.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> What we need now is a really expressive term for a group of harpsichords.


A twangle? Must be 15 characters


----------



## Crudblud

A splink of harpsichords.

P.S.: Yes, I loves me some harpsichord.


----------



## jani

No, reason? Timber of a harpsichord doesn't have enough color.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> No, reason? Timber of a harpsichord doesn't have enough color.


Harpsichords are made from lots of different timbers, the less colourful ones are usually painted with fanciful designs.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Harpsichords are made from lots of different timbers, the less colourful ones are usually painted with fanciful designs.


Hah. Did you even _try_ to hold that in?


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. Did you even _try_ to hold that in?


I wood've, but I didn't much fancy dealing with the splinters.

Thank you, a-thank you.


----------



## Ingélou

Crudblud said:


> I wood've, but I didn't much fancy dealing with the splinters.
> 
> Thank you, a-thank you.


Ah, now I get it ... only works in American English!


----------



## Unbennant

neoshredder said:


> Nah the Electric Guitar suits Baroque a lot better than the Romantic Era imo.


Yngwie agrees. lol


----------



## Taggart

neoshredder said:


> Nah the Electric Guitar suits Baroque a lot better than the Romantic Era imo. The rhythms in baroque music are closest to modern rock music than any other era of Classical Music. Romantic is made for the Piano (and big Orchestras) though.


Yup. We went to a Playford Ball where they used an electric base guitar for rhythm. Worked surprisingly well.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Ah, now I get it ... only works in American English!


But he is English.


----------



## millionrainbows

...............


----------



## millionrainbows

Taggart said:


> Yup. We went to a Playford Ball where they used an electric base guitar for rhythm. Worked surprisingly well.


"Base" guitar...ha haaa...was it defiled, sordid, ignoble, low, low-minded, mean, immoral, improper, unseemly, unscrupulous, unprincipled, dishonest, dishonorable, shameful, bad, wrong, evil, wicked, iniquitous, and sinful?


----------



## Bradius

I do love harpsichord music. In particular, I prefer to listen to harpsichord over piano if the composer actually wrote the piece for harpsichord. However, I'm fine with piano versions as well. I like the 'tinkely' metallic sound of the harpsichord.


----------



## maestro57

This thread has already been replied to death... but...

No. I don't like the sound of the harpsichord. For one thing, I prefer Bach's Goldberg Variations and WTC I/II on the pianoforte/modern piano rather than the harpsichord (and, specifically, Gould's interpretations).

However! I have come to accept the instrument and can more-than-just-tolerate-it, as it was the real deal back in the day. Even though I prefer the sound of the piano, I try to have my iTunes recordings on period instruments - it's just more authentic.

I wonder if, today, Scarlatti heard his Keyboard Sonatas played on a modern piano instead of a harpsichord, that he would roll his eyes and vomit.


----------



## Taggart

maestro57 said:


> I wonder if, today, Scarlatti heard his Keyboard Sonatas played on a modern piano instead of a harpsichord, that he would roll his eyes and vomit.


The low hum that you can just hear is the sound of baroque keyboard composers gently rotating in their graves.


----------



## Ukko

maestro57 said:


> This thread has already been replied to death... but...
> [...]
> I wonder if, today, Scarlatti heard his Keyboard Sonatas played on a modern piano instead of a harpsichord, that he would roll his eyes and vomit.


Unlikely. However, besides removing any vestige of 'guitarness' that the music emulated, the pianoforte makes unnecessary the compositional devices Scarlatti used for producing dynamic variation. So... he might do some rewriting, eh?


----------



## moody

maestro57 said:


> This thread has already been replied to death... but...
> 
> No. I don't like the sound of the harpsichord. For one thing, I prefer Bach's Goldberg Variations and WTC I/II on the pianoforte/modern piano rather than the harpsichord (and, specifically, Gould's interpretations).
> 
> However! I have come to accept the instrument and can more-than-just-tolerate-it, as it was the real deal back in the day. Even though I prefer the sound of the piano, I try to have my iTunes recordings on period instruments - it's just more authentic.
> 
> I wonder if, today, Scarlatti heard his Keyboard Sonatas played on a modern piano instead of a harpsichord, that he would roll his eyes and vomit.


No,he doesn't need to,people like me will do it for him.
Are we going back to the old days when Handel and co. were played by full -on symphony orchestras ?


----------

